# More of our haunt Plus a HUGE surprise!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We impaled some bluckys on poles. I made the top spikes from carved foam coated with latex and paint. They are a HUGE hit in the neighborhood. We have cars constantly slowing down to look hehehe


















Our tombstones (the second and third are store-bought, the rest are hand made by moi)...


















And the one on the right of the gargoyle is also store-bought)









When we got home today from shopping, there was a guy on a motercycle sitting in front of our house. One of our neighbors was telling him that we have just barely begun to decorate and they told him about how our haunt is the neighborhood highlight.

The guy turned out to be a DJ from a local popular radio station and he asked if we would mind if he set up a live broadcast remote from our house on Halloween! He also said that he would like to notify the two local tv stations to get better coverage!

My head is spinning!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Way cool! and congrats!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice! Those large gargoyles are amazing, where did you find those?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The gargoyles are concrete and are a year round yard fixture 

We got them from a statuary in Gatlinburg.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hey fellow Tennessean! Looking great! (I'm 30min west of Nashville)


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome display and hook up with the Radio Station.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats on the DJ! Keep those pictures coming in so we can see the finished display.. and take pictures halloween night!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats. 

Good luck with the publicity.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

How exciting!!! Looks great by the way!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. Better buy more candy, you're going to be busy.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool... I am doing a Vlad impaling scene this year also...looks great.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats! It looks great.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Kewl!
I like the skull fence.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

right on! let us know when and if you can listen online.


----------

